# Something for my friend kmw21230



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, here is a Rainshadow SUR 1508f, built with lowriders for my friend Kwesi. The wrap is a predator, its kind of subtle but still bad ass and stealth like, I like it a lot. The blank surprised me when test casting and laying out the lowriders, its performance was very good.Enjoy it buddy


----------



## maor0 (Apr 24, 2010)

amazing!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Chuck you are the MAN! It's almost to pretty to get fish slim on it... I SAID ALMOST.... LMAO.... As you know I'm fishing a Surf Tournament this weekend,a nd my plan is to use it for my Loooong Distance rod.. I can't wait to see how well it does..


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I like the "stealth". Subtle detail and classy looks better then wild and crazy IMHO. What was you time on this? This is number two right? Think I'm going to do predator on the Fusion if I ever get some time from work.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautiful rod!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

gilly21 said:


> I like the "stealth". Subtle detail and classy looks better then wild and crazy IMHO. What was you time on this? This is number two right? Think I'm going to do predator on the Fusion if I ever get some time from work.


took 3 1/2-4hrs on the wrap. I personally like the "crazy" wraps I do, but your right this one is very nice and stealthy


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Does the thread color for the larger fish just match the blank color or is it the actual color of the blank coming through for that part? Either way looks cool.

John


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

narfpoit said:


> Does the thread color for the larger fish just match the blank color or is it the actual color of the blank coming through for that part? Either way looks cool.
> 
> John


Actually in natural lighting the thread doesnt match the blank that much. You cant even see the trim bands on the guides in these pics. The fish does match his very nice reel though, almost perfect. The flash from the camera makes the blank look much lighter in color than it is in person.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Really nice job Chuck. I like the stealthy look also.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet.


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Tacpayne, How far from the lip of the spool is the first guide with low riders?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Cluck said:


> Tacpayne, How far from the lip of the spool is the first guide with low riders?


I measured from the stem of the reel, I have to go look at my notes again, but I think it was about 48-49"


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks,having a 1502 built with lowriders and I requested 47 inches from the lip of the spool.


----------

